# Cleaning out your closet? The Texas Fly Fishers needs your stuff



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

*Saturday, April 1st, the Texas Fly Fishers will be holding their annual auction. *The location is the same as last year, Bethany Church at 3223 Westheimer. This is the only fundraiser the Texas Flyfishers holds each year and it is very important. Annual dues fund 30% of our budget, sales at the monthly meeting fund10%. The annual auction provides 60% of our budget, which is the vast majority of the funds required for meetings, speakers, instructional classes, and outings.

For those of you that have participated before, you know of the bargain prices offered for quality new and used tackle, art, and guided trips. The concept is simple. Members donate new or used equipment, tackle, rods, art, or just about anything to do with fly-fishing, the outdoors, recreation, or training. Local outfitters really help our cause by donating quality items from their shops. Also, friendly guides do their part by donating trips.

*We respectfully request and need your donations. Now is the time to sort out what you can donate. Bring your donations to any TFF monthly meeting or drop them off at any of the flyshops in Houston. Don't forget to attend the auction yourself. We appreciate your consideration, time, and support of the Texas Fly Fishers. *

The auction begins with the silent auction at 10 AM. An unbeatable spaghetti lunch for $5.00 starts serving at 11:30. Then, the live auction starts at 12:00 noon and ends at 1:15. Three raffle drawings are held next. The closeout of the silent auction is complete by 2 PM and the auction is complete.

Some of the drop off points: 
Anglers Edge 
Orvis (Marcos Enriquez) 
FTU - Gulf Freeway (Capt. Chris Phillips or Andy Packmore) 
FTU - I-10 Store (Mike Barbee)
_________________
Tight Loops, 
Animal Chris


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

*Mont*

Can't you make this a sticky post?


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Texas Flysishers?*

Can you tell us about this organization? Is there a website? Tight lines, Guy


----------

